
Physicist Says We Can Tornado-Proof the Midwest with Three 1,000-Foot Walls - mrfusion
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-physicist-wants-to-build-1000-ft-walls-to-tornado-proof-the-midwest
======
mrfusion
Would strategically placed wind turbines work instead?

